# Paranormal Activity



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Do you guys actually believe this is real? I mean, I'm not judging anyone that does I'm just interested because I don't really know what to think of it.. I must say I'm somewhat creeped out after watching it, the whole movie was boring but the end kinda got me scared


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Do you mean the film or the subject matter? The film is 100% fake. And I do not believe in demons etc.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

There are 3 or 4 different endings btw


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

I saw a scary movie based on a true story last night, it's called "The Fourth Kind". This movie really made me afraid! I was scared to go to sleep!


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah if your talking about the movie, its about as real as the blare witch project, idk who you know that believes this is real, but thats pretty silly.

good movie btw


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Inzom said:


> yeah if your talking about the movie, its about as real as the blare witch project, idk who you know that believes this is real, but thats pretty silly.
> 
> good movie btw


Yeah I guess lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I saw a scary movie based on a true story last night, it's called "The Fourth Kind". This movie really made me afraid! I was scared to go to sleep!


I know right? The scariest movie I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Revsarah said:


> I know right? The scariest movie I've seen in a long time.


Yeah,

And my friend fell asleep cause he had seen it already. So I was all alone for the last half of it. And then when it was over I was all scared to go out on the balcony to have a smoke


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Yeah,
> 
> And my friend fell asleep cause he had seen it already. So I was all alone for the last half of it. And then when it was over I was all scared to go out on the balcony to have a smoke


Sometimes right before I go to sleep, I worry about seeing an owl. Still, and I saw this in the Spring


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Revsarah said:


> Sometimes right before I go to sleep, I worry about seeing an owl. Still, and I saw this in the Spring












I've seen a few UFOs before. So seeing it kind of hit me really hard. And I will not ever travel to Alaska now!


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

I saw the movie, with all different endings. Totally boring, besides the end. The movie is not real, I saw an interview with the
actors.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I've seen a few UFOs before. So seeing it kind of hit me really hard. And I will not ever travel to Alaska now!


I want to know the UFO's stories!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

danxiety said:


> I saw the movie, with all different endings. Totally boring, besides the end. The movie is not real, I saw an interview with the
> actors.


Bah I wanna see the other endings too


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

The alternative endings were on the bluray-disc. Go to "extras" or something like that. BTW i read somewhere that Steven Spielberg was watching the movie,
than his door just got closed on it's own and he was locked up. He had to call a key service to open his door.

cheerio mate


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Fourth Kind was definitely based on true events. The FBI still investigates that area and doesn't disclose any informatino or reason for their investigation.

Paranormal Activity was FAKE and terrible.lol.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> The Fourth Kind was definitely based on true events. The FBI still investigates that area and doesn't disclose any informatino or reason for their investigation.
> 
> Paranormal Activity was FAKE and terrible.lol.


Yeah I guess.. but the thing is, Paranormal Activity was sorta scary, but The Fourth Kind wasn't, at all, almost fell asleep watching that lol


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Minerva8979 said:


> The Fourth Kind was definitely based on true events. The FBI still investigates that area and doesn't disclose any informatino or reason for their investigation.


Nope, it was also 100% fake they just did an awesome job at faking it. I researched it alot after seeing it because I aswell thought that it was really scary and awesome.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Nope, it was also 100% fake they just did an awesome job at faking it. I researched it alot after seeing it because I aswell thought that it was really scary and awesome.


So the "real" side by side footage was also fake?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yep.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1220198/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1220198/trivia


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Yep.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1220198/
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1220198/trivia


Okay, so something that didn't even scare me while I thought it was real ends up being fake, boo

I've also watched the blair witch project a few weeks ago, I got to the end of the movie and I was like "Uhm.. what?"

I wish I could find some REALLY scary movie to watch with a few friends, it's been a long time since I've done that and actually got scared, crap movies these days


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Okay, so something that didn't even scare me while I thought it was real ends up being fake, boo
> 
> I've also watched the blair witch project a few weeks ago, I got to the end of the movie and I was like "Uhm.. what?"
> 
> I wish I could find some REALLY scary movie to watch with a few friends, it's been a long time since I've done that and actually got scared, crap movies these days


The Grudge, Stephen Kings "it". And recently i liked "Orphan".


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Martyrs. Frontiere(s). Rec. Funny Games. The Last House On The Left (Original and Remake). Haute Tension (High Tension). Eden Lake.

If Martyrs and Frontiere(s) and Eden Lake dont affect you in any way, I'd give up horror movies.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Inzom, did you watch "Shaun of the Dead". Classic.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Only like 5 times


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Only like 5 times


haha, one of my all time favourites.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Martyrs. Frontiere(s). Rec. Funny Games. The Last House On The Left (Original and Remake). Haute Tension (High Tension). Eden Lake.
> 
> If Martyrs and Frontiere(s) and Eden Lake dont affect you in any way, I'd give up horror movies.


Re: Martyrs, I don't think I've ever been so disturbed by a movie.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Revsarah said:


> Re: Martyrs, I don't think I've ever been so disturbed by a movie.


oo nice, going to watch that one


----------

